# Silver Maple: Any Good For Smoking?



## silverwolf636 (Apr 27, 2009)

A neighbor just cut down a silver maple tree. Is it any good for smoking?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 27, 2009)

The best maple is probably the sugar maple, the silver is not as hard so it will burn faster, but it should impart a nice flavor. Unless you really know your wood I'd doubt you'd notice the difference.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup.. Silver maple is good.

When hurricane Ike came through OH, it tore down a bunch of silver maple trees.  I have several boxes full.  Pretty good stuff, though I'm partial to apple & cherry.


----------

